# Refrigerator Alarm



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! I know we have talked about thermometers in the frig. In fact I do have one. I just recently saw in a Camping World Ad, that they have an alarm you can put on / in your frid. and it will beep if it goes below a certain temp. Does anyone have one of these or what is your opinion?

Always like to know what others think before I purchase.

Thanks and have a great day! sunny


----------

